# ANY COB LOVERS/OWNERS DESPERATE TO CHAT HORSE STUFF!!



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

HI all is there any fellow horse owners out there fancy a chat?

I have a 4 year old piebald vanner cob, he is very heavy weight, and a complete sexy star!! 

I am also looking desperately for another on loan!!  

Would be good to have a good old gossip on ff about something other than tx i haven't really done that before!!

Look forward to hearing from you all 

Love Donna x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Donna

I don't own a horse, but I LOVE them, so I would love to join in your chats!

I am useless at riding - had lessons last year, and had just got to the "slow canter" stage when my IVF started again so had to give up the riding.  We can now no longer afford my twice weekly lessons.

Although I wasn't much good at riding, the feeling I got, being sat on the horse, it was just soooooooo good - it was like I could forget everything else and just enjoy the moment!

I took an awful tumble in one of my lessons - was doing sit in trot, minus stirrups, when something spooked my horse and he broke into a canter, and then I made mistake of gripping tightly with my thighs!  The next thing I new I had hit the ground with a resounding thud, my head bounced so hard my hat was dinted!  Aaagh!  Anyway, after bursting into tears from the shock of it - I sat quietly for ten mins, then got straight back on!  Have to say I was trembling!!!!

Anyway, probs waffled too much there, but would love to follow the chat of this thread if that is ok?

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

Welcome aboard Tracey, if you will excuse the j0joke!!  

They say you are not a good rider until you have come off at least seven times! So you only have six falls to go babe! hehehe

You should get back to it, once bitten by the horse bug there is no escape! Lessons are expensive why don't you think about doing some volunteer work? Or you could keep an eye on your local paper there are loads of ads for sharing and helping out with people that have lack of time! You could always offer to help someone with the mucking out in exchange for some lessons! Thats how i started!


----------



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

P.s look forward to chatting with you!


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I LOVE horses    I have owned 1 and had 3 on loan. Unfortunatly the ones on loan were only short term and my own pony had to be put to sleep coz she went blind     I have got a man up the road from me who is building stables and my name is on the first one  As soon as they are done im getting me a new one. 
I would love a 14.2 heavy weight cob Im happy just plodding about not really into all this jumping thing just hacking out does me fine. I havent riden for over a yr now   Im thinking about going for a few lessons to get back into it but my next tx is in august so need to be quick  . And i have a major fear of horses back feet   My pony roxy was cow hocked and hated her back feet being picked up. Every time i did she would either snatch it away or kick out. One day i only had my wellies on when she snatched it from me straight down on my toe     So im now scared of lifting back feet   I had to get my sister to lift them for me on my loan pony  
Luv sally x


----------



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Sally,

I'm sorry to hear about having your horsey friend put down, it's just awful losing such a large animal.   I have been in the same boat as you honey i had a 4yr old heavy weight shire cross who had to be put to sleep at the age of 4 yrs old, sadly he had wobbler's syndrome. When i bought him he was a real baby and grew from 14.1 to 17.3 in a short space of time. His name was Harvey. It totally broke my heart losing him.  

 I am now the proud owner of a 15.3 piebald heavy weight vanner cob named Worthington. He is just amazing and such a good boy!  

I am looking for another one but would want one on loan with a view to buy, because of my next treatment would.wouldn't have the pennies to pay for one for the next couple of months!!  

I have had horses since i was 18 months old and couldn't imagine life without one. Sadly because my parents broke up i now keep them in livery but it is handy when I'm having tx as i pop them onto full livery and can relax knowing that they are being well looked after, when i can't.

When do you hope do get yourself another one? And what is your preference?

Love Donna xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I would love to have one on loan view to buy NOW    I have to have one 14.2 though and no bigger coz of it being a family pony. And it has to be a cob (pref piebald/scew   ) coz cobs have such gentel natures and it will be used just for hacking and cuddling   I cant wait to get one but i have to wait till the stables are ready. The farm is 100 yards away from my house so its out the door and up the road. Looks like it will prob be next yr the way he is going with it though


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

Hiya

I used to have two... going back about 8 years ago I had to sell them though, it broke my heart!

Cheeko was a 14.2 piebald welsh cob X and a complete stubbon swine, but he was my best friend and we 'plodded' everywhere!!! 

Musky was a palamino pony, 13.3 and I used to give lessons with him to a little girl.

I would love to have another horse, but with ds and a dh that 'hates' them I know it will never happen. Fortunately my best friend has 3 horses and lives on a farm, so I still get to socialise with the four legged friends now and then ) 

Hope your all doing well 

Dawn xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Dawn my dh hates them too but he doesnt mind coz he has nothing to do with them


----------

